# Good P C Buy???



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Having now seen how slooooooow my decktop is I'm after buying a new one! Don't know as I can afford it or need it but the wife's new laptop is so fast it's made me realise how slow my aincient thing is!

The wife came home with Aldi's latest leaflet and they are doing these next week (my father in law has had one of their Medion pc's for about a year now and has had no problems)

http://uk.aldi.com/special_buys/productnl_311.html

What do you IT chappies think? seems a lot of machine for Â£400 to me.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks OK to me, but to be honest I haven't bought any PC hardware for a looonnngggg time so I don't really know what the latest spec is


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

It's a good spec. but what's the support like if it breaks?

I recently sorted Mum out with a new machine from Dell for about Â£430. Not as quick but more than adequate and it came with a 19" flat screen and three years at home support.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I personally (not word of mouth) know three peeople who have bought comps from Aldi in the past couple of years, and I actually bought one myself for my son last year....they have all been faultless so far and have an excelllent spec/price ratio. The only one chap I know who has had to use the supposrt network has been bowled over by the service he has had, I must stress though that he needed the support because he wanted to upgrade rather than any problems....hes actually a bit of a twit when it comes to PC's but so far so good







.

I would no hesitate to buy another or recomment one......as I am doing right now!









Best regards David


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I recently sorted Mum out with a new machine from Dell for about Â£430. Not as quick but more than adequate and it came with a 19" flat screen and three years at home support.


We recently ( Jan06!) got a Dell 5150 3.2gHz thru my 710s government "computers at home" scheme.

I quite like the Dell...seems well screwed together and support seems good (had to whinge to them as it came without a monitor mains lead!

Roger


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I got my parents a Dell desktop last year and it's been really good. They had one issue with the monitor flickering but they replaced it straight away


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I bought a Medion from PC World about 4 years ago and have had no problems at all with it. The Aldi deal seems good value but I would personally go for Dell now as they are all we use at work. An equivalent Dell would probably be Â£600 but you would get a 15inch LCD and 3 years "at home" warranty for the money.

If you have a good monitor already I would go for the Medion.

Makro have a Medion for Â£350 + VAT including a 19inch LCD screen. Not as good a spec as Aldi though.

As with most IT things, the right decision today will be out of date by tomorrow.

Good Luck.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Jeremy67 said:


> It's a good spec. but what's the support like if it breaks?


Exactly  I bought a bluetooth dongle from Aldi. I know I should have stuck to those nice soft cheese filled green chilies :tongue1: It was duff so I took it back, nobody could help. I was told to join the checkout queue which had one dopey operative and stretched from Shipley to Bolivia, it was easier just to bin it and write off the Â£7.95


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Having now seen how slooooooow my decktop is I'm after buying a new one! Don't know as I can afford it or need it but the wife's new laptop is so fast it's made me realise how slow my aincient thing is!
> 
> The wife came home with Aldi's latest leaflet and they are doing these next week (my father in law has had one of their Medion pc's for about a year now and has had no problems)
> 
> ...


Looked at Morgan Computers? They're quite good.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

And apparently the Aldi comp got 4 stars in the Computer Active review this week as well.



MarkF said:


> Jeremy67 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a good spec. but what's the support like if it breaks?
> ...


Agreed it can be a bit of a pain having to queue up.....but they do cut to the bone and do not stretch to customer relations staff......you should have just gone back another time, they either just swap out or give your money back with no quibble......I even took back a hoover we bought which had a three year warranty (as most of the stuff they sell does) at about two and half years old......got my money back...I'm not complaining about that kind of service!









Best regards David


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> And apparently the Aldi comp got 4 stars in the Computer Active review this week as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it was Aldi that gave you your money back.  But that's another thread.









There is never a quiet period in our local Aldi, not when only one till is ever manned.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Only Aldi I've been in is in Bramley, Leeds. They seemed to have problems keeping food stocked so electrical gear............


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2004)

think you'll find that all Aldi supplied medion PC's have a 3 year warranty

I have an Aldi PC which is 3 years old and it has been faultless


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Good luck Paul, I hope you get a good one that meets your needs - here is a good site with lots of Dell computers and other clearance pieces.

Use the menu on the left to selct the various models or peripherals the link takes you to the 515o models

Dell Goodies

Derek


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hi Derek, where have you been?

Nice to see you again.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi PG









I haven't been far, just busy helping our Hospital recoup Â£18.5 million pounds







, plus its the holidays.

I have recently bought a computer and a couple of monitors, so I have a 17inch CRT (Dell branded Sony) in very good condition if you need one to add to a base system.

Let me know and we can bully Jase into picking it up and dropping it off









Derek


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

LuvWatch said:


> Hi PG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope the two aren't related


















> I have a 17inch CRT (Dell branded Sony) in very good condition if you need one to add to a base system.


thanks for the offer but the wife has spoken! I'm not allowed an ugly monitor, it's got to be an lcd!







Still in 2 minds wether I need to upgrade yet anyway, just worked out I've still got rouighly Â£2K to spend to finish the loft conversion, then she wants our bedroom re decorating including re tiling the en suite and then, no doubt, there will be something else, so even if I could afford it I'd never have time to use it











> Let me know and we can bully Jase into picking it up and dropping it off


I think we should make "jason bullying" an Olympic sport


----------

